# Fall Trout Stocking



## Jakethefisherman (Aug 2, 2014)

I know the ODNR stocks in the spring but what about fall? Is there a list that will be released? I know lakes like Shadow Lake is stocked but where else can I go to catch some trout? Besides steelhead


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I think they have stopped stocking most places in the fall. Or atleast I cant find any information on it. They still stock some places like the metro parks near cleveland from what Ive heard but dont know when of for sure.


----------



## CudaJohn (Aug 26, 2014)

Veterans Park in Mentor was stocked this past Friday. You might find stocking info on the various metropark websites (lake, cuyahoga, lorain, medina, etc).


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

And I'm sure there were many "fishermen" waiting for them to open the hatches so they can throw a line into the water. Pathetic!!! That's not fishing!!!!


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

lunker23 said:


> And I'm sure there were many "fishermen" waiting for them to open the hatches so they can throw a line into the water. Pathetic!!! That's not fishing!!!!


Yep I save those areas for late in the season to fish when there is little going on anywhere else, after living in Colorado where lots of trout stocking happens I never did it much but lining the piers is not my idea of fishing but coming back during the first snowstorms when no one else is around and the fish have acclimated is alright.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

kritterkare said:


> Yep I save those areas for late in the season to fish when there is little going on anywhere else, after living in Colorado where lots of trout stocking happens I never did it much but lining the piers is not my idea of fishing but coming back during the first snowstorms when no one else is around and the fish have acclimated is alright.



My thoughts exactly


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Last year, a few days after the stocking I waded out to the area just beyond where the people on the fishing docks could cast and started plucking them out with my 3wt. Caught about 6 in an hour and let them all go. Just don't get the point in harvesting them like those people do. Might as well just go to Giant Eagle and buy frozen fish sticks.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I think its a different kind of fishing. I only fished a stocked lake in Ohio once but I had a lot of fun. I usually just wait until PA opens up but we went one year and all of us were first timer still water trout fishing. We caught two I think and it was really fun to do when there was nothing else going on. IMO. But I can see where your all coming from, it's nothing like chasing wilds or fish that have been in the river for years like in Pennsylvania.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm basically frowning upon the truck chasers that follow the trucks to the stocking location. What's the sport in that?


----------



## Jakethefisherman (Aug 2, 2014)

It's more of me wanting to experience trout fishing like in Pennsylvania without going to Pennsylvania and paying for the license and camp spot. I'm in college and the best fish I've eaten was trout so I'm just trying to find local spots I can go to when the rivers are blown out


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## JC heir (Dec 6, 2013)

Jakethefisherman said:


> It's more of me wanting to experience trout fishing like in Pennsylvania without going to Pennsylvania and paying for the license and camp spot. I'm in college and the best fish I've eaten was trout so I'm just trying to find local spots I can go to when the rivers are blown out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


If the best fish you have eaten is trout, you need to get out more


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

JC heir said:


> If the best fish you have eaten is trout, you need to get out more



Maybe the other fish came out of a can.


----------



## Jakethefisherman (Aug 2, 2014)

JC heir said:


> If the best fish you have eaten is trout, you need to get out more



I just prefer trout. I've tried all kinds of fish. Namely steelhead, crappie, bluegill, catfish, walleye, and perch. All fresh and cooked in various ways (over a fire, smoked, etc)


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't know why the DNR even wastes resources on this type of stocking program. It is not enjoyable to sportsmen that fund their programs. The great majority are people that stalk these stocking schedules and just go to fill their freezers with free fish. Unless they start using these programs exclusively for children or keeping the stocking schedule and areas they release confidential it is a waste. As soon as it is public knowledge the fish are decimated. I understand mortality on these fish is 100 percent so people that fish for them have no reason to throw them back, but I just don't understand why the DNR does it. The great majority of our lakes are just not designed to sustain rainbows. Put your efforts into something worthwhile and that could have a sustained affect. Manage a lake for trophy bass, crappie, or panfish. Try to better the walleye fishing at inland lakes, or something. A complete waste IMO. It's not fishing, it's harvesting.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Also, not bashing you at all jake. If you like trout by all means go get some. I'm just speaking to the program in general. But fishing for these trout is in no way even close to what it is like to catch them in a stream or mountain lake.


----------



## Jakethefisherman (Aug 2, 2014)

I know they stock a few streams in southern Ohio, but I wish they would stock more in Punderson. With it being so deep it can easily maintain the trout year round.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I would like them to try to put more effort in releasing the Lake Trout in Lake Erie. A recent article mentions that they do release some Lake trout along with the steelhead. I've never heard of anyone catching one though.

_Lake trout do not thrive in Lake Erie because of lamprey, but the USFWS keeps trying to bring back the iconic trout. In November, almost 250,000 lake trout from federal hatcheries and 125,000 excess steelhead trout from the Castalia State Fish Hatchery were poured directly into Lake Erie at Catawba Island, Avon Lake, Fairport Harbor and Ashtabula. This spring, Ohio's stockings of 400,000 year-old steelhead trout are being made in the Vermilion, Rocky, Chagrin and Grand rivers and Conneaut Creek. Another 40,000 lake trout were released at Catawba Island and Fairport Harbor in early April, trout raised at the renovated Allegheny National Fish Hatchery.
_

http://www.cleveland.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2013/04/explosion_of_sea_lamprey_aroun.html


----------



## Jakethefisherman (Aug 2, 2014)

Lake Erie is such a diverse habitat because it's so large. Trout are probably not near the higher part of the food chain. It depends on how big they are when stocked though.


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

I have done tons of trout fishing in Colorado and I think I understand about stocking catachable trout and it does sell fishing licenses, park passes and sells fishing gear, it is an industry and lots of people enjoy it. Many waters get stocked and without the trout fishing many places would suck.
The good thing is the waters with walleye, crappie, bass and so on get stocked with trout also and often fish could survive a few years to a decent size and give you more fishing options.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Jakethefisherman said:


> I know they stock a few streams in southern Ohio, but I wish they would stock more in Punderson. With it being so deep it can easily maintain the trout year round.


Punderson does maintain trout all year. Some pretty good sized ones in the deep hole too.


----------



## Daduru (Apr 14, 2004)

The trout stocking serves an important purpose. Usually there is a kids derby on the first day, and it is vital for young kids to have an easy fish to target to get hooked on fishing. We need generations to keep buying fishing licenses and be interested in keeping our waters clean. Plus, a lot of of lower income inner city people go out and have a chance to fish the lakes, who can't otherwise afford to drive two hours to an appropriate lake to shore fish. Fishing just isn't for the diehards, it's a resource to be enjoyed by all. They aren't stocked with the intention of growing monster sized trout.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Daduru said:


> The trout stocking serves an important purpose. Usually there is a kids derby on the first day, and it is vital for young kids to have an easy fish to target to get hooked on fishing. We need generations to keep buying fishing licenses and be interested in keeping our waters clean. Plus, a lot of of lower income inner city people go out and have a chance to fish the lakes, who can't otherwise afford to drive two hours to an appropriate lake to shore fish. Fishing just isn't for the diehards, it's a resource to be enjoyed by all. They aren't stocked with the intention of growing monster sized trout.


Well said sir.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Daduru said:


> The trout stocking serves an important purpose. Usually there is a kids derby on the first day, and it is vital for young kids to have an easy fish to target to get hooked on fishing. We need generations to keep buying fishing licenses and be interested in keeping our waters clean. Plus, a lot of of lower income inner city people go out and have a chance to fish the lakes, who can't otherwise afford to drive two hours to an appropriate lake to shore fish. Fishing just isn't for the diehards, it's a resource to be enjoyed by all. They aren't stocked with the intention of growing monster sized trout.


It's great that they do the trout stocking for the kids. Lake Metroparks does a wonderful job at this as well. They stock largemouth bass in the ponds each spring/summer too and it provides not only kids, but disabled people as well an opportunity to fish.


----------



## Dave.s (Sep 26, 2014)

It's a good chance to teach your kids or new anglers about fishing that helps to keep their attention and interest when they are young or new to the sport. I see nothing wrong with stocking certain bodies of water.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

There's nothing wrong with stocking the lakes, ponds, etc. The issue is the people that follow the trucks. There's no sport in that. Easier to go to Giant Eagle to pick up a pack of Gordon's fish sticks and some tartar sauce.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I better get some tartar sauce..


----------



## Jakethefisherman (Aug 2, 2014)

kayak1979 said:


> I better get some tartar sauce..



Nice! Where at?


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Veterans park Mentor Ohio. Very slow today. Only saw one other caught.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Maybe some white wine to go with it 
Guys, I'm not frowning upon those of us that fish these spots. I'm frowning upon the truck chasers that are there waiting for the trucks to unload the fish. The people that know the stocking schedule and plan their day around it. 
Heck, if it wasn't for stocking, I doubt that I'd be fishing these days as the lakes, ponds and rivers wouldn't be as plentiful as they are today. 
So please, don't take my posts out of context or flip my words around.


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

A lot of the trout truck chasers are lower caliber fisherman, many are the ones that will keep undersized bass or keep fish in catch and release waters, their idea of fishing is different from others. I am not saying anything about anyone on this thread but hit the waters after stocking and some will be there leaving their trash behind after they leave.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

"Truck chasers" I had no idea the extent of perplexities within the social class structure of fishermen.


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

Yep, I have fished areas and catch fish and people get mad when I release the fish I catch and act like I should have given the fish to them, annoying as hell and that is the same mentality of truck chasers. Nothing wrong with put and take fishing, I keep a few from time to time LOL.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

kritterkare said:


> A lot of the trout truck chasers are lower caliber fisherman, many are the ones that will keep undersized bass or keep fish in catch and release waters, their idea of fishing is different from others. I am not saying anything about anyone on this thread but hit the waters after stocking and some will be there leaving their trash behind after they leave.


Am I a truck chaser when I would like my 3 and 6 year old to be there to have a good shot at catching fish? By the way I have caught probably 300 stocked trout in the last 10 years and have not kept one. I didn't litter either.


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

Nope you are not but the ones that are will lower the quality of your experience in some way.


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

lunker23 said:


> And I'm sure there were many "fishermen" waiting for them to open the hatches so they can throw a line into the water. Pathetic!!! That's not fishing!!!!


I've got Fish Ohio for 9 different species so far this year.....But I guess I'm not a "real fisherman" since I also enjoy catching and eating those stocked trout???


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

FlashGordon said:


> I've got Fish Ohio for 9 different species so far this year.....But I guess I'm not a "real fisherman" since I also enjoy catching and eating those stocked trout???


Are you there waiting for the truck to arrive with the fish? That's what I find pathetic. Whether you agreed with me or not, I really don't care. I'm stating my opinion.
I'd rather skunk for a week straight than chase a truck. Do whatever makes you happy and boosts your ego. I'm just not where I see the sport in this method of fishing. It's like going to a county fair and winning a goldfish for throwing a penny into a cup. 
Also, those of you stating you go to fishing derbies for kids, that's probably one of the only situations I see this to be cool. It is important to get the future generations out there to keep this sport/ hobby alive. 
Again, some of you are reading my posts and picking out things I write without actually reading the entire post.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I see nothing wrong with someone eager to catch a fish they otherwise never would have the opportunity to catch. Just my opinion. Especially for a fish that won't even survive in that water. Slob people are everywhere no matter what activity it is.

A fish released is a fish released. I don't see why a certain time limit needs to justify when it is sporting or not. No one has hardly been catching them at Veteran's so that disproves they are perhaps easier to catch when first released. Its not like they are netting them.


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

stocked trout taste like rabbit pellets When they stock trout it should be off limits for at least a day like they do at ohio erie canal off of 72nd street


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

It's a put and take stocking for crying out loud. Not for me,but let people enjoy themselves.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Daduru said:


> The trout stocking serves an important purpose. Usually there is a kids derby on the first day, and it is vital for young kids to have an easy fish to target to get hooked on fishing. We need generations to keep buying fishing licenses and be interested in keeping our waters clean. Plus, a lot of of lower income inner city people go out and have a chance to fish the lakes, who can't otherwise afford to drive two hours to an appropriate lake to shore fish. Fishing just isn't for the diehards, it's a resource to be enjoyed by all. They aren't stocked with the intention of growing monster sized trout.


Thank you sir. A voice of reason.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

percidaeben said:


> It's a put and take stocking for crying out loud. Not for me,but let people enjoy themselves.


Another reasonable person. +1


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

lunker23 said:


> Are you there waiting for the truck to arrive with the fish? That's what I find pathetic. Whether you agreed with me or not, I really don't care. I'm stating my opinion.
> I'd rather skunk for a week straight than chase a truck. Do whatever makes you happy and boosts your ego. I'm just not where I see the sport in this method of fishing. It's like going to a county fair and winning a goldfish for throwing a penny into a cup.
> Also, those of you stating you go to fishing derbies for kids, that's probably one of the only situations I see this to be cool. It is important to get the future generations out there to keep this sport/ hobby alive.
> Again, some of you are reading my posts and picking out things I write without actually reading the entire post.


If it's not sporting for you, so be it. Otherwise, what business is it of yours or anyone else if someone participates legally in a program promoted by the DNR? "It's important to get future generations out there", but here you are bashing a young fisherman. It's not like he asked for your honey hole location. #SMH

OP, thanks for posting. Hope you can catch a few before the lakes ice up.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

kayak1979 said:


> "Truck chasers" I had no idea the extent of perplexities within the social class structure of fishermen.


Unfortunately social injustice exists in the fishing community.


----------



## Shari B (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey all;

Haven't bee out fishing but once this year due to having to care for my mother. She actually lives around the corner from Westlake rec Center. I've been known to catch quite a few trout in the Fall. Don't see a list posted on ODNR website, but that doesn't mean they don't stock.
I think they've had to limit numbers due to finances. Anyway, I like the challenge of trying to catch these fish. Seems everyday they look for something different to bite on.
Good luck everyone, and have a good time.!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Jesus can't we all just get along? Everyone needs to stop all the bs and bashing people for keeping legal fish and why do people care so much about truck chasers yall are crying about fish with 100% mortality rate. If it's a legal catch its up to the angler what he does with his catch! I don't care one bit how someone catches their fish if they chase the truck or not I'm too busy trying to catch my own fish. The only people we should bash the crap out of are people who post false pictures and information! Screw those guys ! Just my 2 cents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## CrankinCar (May 22, 2014)

I am a catch and release person. When I caught my largest Bass ever I got a picture and let it go. I'd just as well be happy for others to share in getting a lunker. I have no problem with people keeping fish to eat, but some people are ridiculous with the sizes they keep. I'd have no problem reporting someone for keeping fish out of a catch and release area though.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I harvest every legal fish I catch, (except at my farm ponds) I gage my trip on the harvest, good, bad, ugly. I thought stocked rainbow trout were for kids?


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Catching those stockers can still be a lot of fun even if its nothing like catching wild ones. Even a bad day fishing for recent stockers can be enjoyable , any reason to get out and wet a line. And even though they dont taste the best , if you put a few in the smoker they come out tasting really good !


----------



## Leerowlinson (Oct 17, 2014)

Just my two cents worth, the stockings can also be an opportunity to get your son (or any youth) literally hooked on fishing. Now I have a fishing partner of 12 and never have to worry about not finding a fishing partner and enjoy watching him even through the frustrations learn so much more than beyond the hooking of a fish.


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

Trout are often stressed when first stocked and it seems some people do not have the respect for them even if they are stocked to be harvested. When whirling disease hit Colorado it forced regulations to be put in place and people did not understand how much the fisheries were damaged and how much worse it could have been if options like the parasite resistant strains did not exist, they just bitched that they could keep only 4 fish now.
Each trout can cost 2 or 3 dollars to stock and some people are greedy about it taking as much as they can as often as they can "truck chasers" 
Catch and release is a good thing that can be taught at an early age and keeping a few is fine also but kids catch on quickly that releasing fish does not take away from the experience, stocked trout fishing can teach so much.


----------



## asterik (Apr 9, 2012)

I did not read every post but I get a sense of probably what most of you fish and how. All of the talking was about the trout and fishing for them and that is not what I personally think about when trout comes to mind. When they do stock them the % of them caught right there is minute and most of them never get caught. The day of a trout stocking can be one of the best days and is best when its on a set schedule. I could care less about the trout there is other fish there and they are there to eat the trout. 

As for I think bassthumb it was talking about things they can do in regards to making places better for producing bigger LMB trout stocking is the best thing you can possibly do to grow size. That is exactly how they got so big in Cali and at one point they had the world record swimming out there and still might. It is very doubtful it will come from there though as they no longer have stockers swimming around since they stopped doing the trout plants. Japan is where the biggest fish will come from. 

It would be nice if places fell trees for cover or dropped structures out deeper even planted vegetation in areas or try to let it get out of control in places as that is probably the next most important thing for large mouth.


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

Asterik, Most all of Ohio waters are too warm to sustain trout in to the summer months and most waters are too large to stock trout to be both for anglers to catch and as forage for bass so it is mostly small ponds that can not produce large bass or people will always keep the bass once they hit legal size or even before.
In many western waters anglers are encouraged to keep Pike because they eat so many of the stocked trout preferring them over suckers that many waters were stocked with pike to help control the sucker populations and stocked trout are not cheap.
If we want good populations of large sized bass or stretching out stocked trout catch and release is the single most effective thing we as anglers can do.


----------



## Cro-Magnon (May 31, 2014)

I didn't chase the truck and I enjoyed getting out today to catch these!
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/attachment.php?attachmentid=107005&stc=1&d=1424582849


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

Cro-Magnon said:


> I didn't chase the truck and I enjoyed getting out today to catch these!
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/attachment.php?attachmentid=107005&stc=1&d=1424582849


Ha Excellent! looks like a good day, was the lake iced over or open water?

I am actually back in Colorado and here trout are stocked everywhere so thinking back at last summer and fall that I was in Ohio I understand that the opportunity to catch trout is a unique experience just as the big bass I hooked there was. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cro-Magnon (May 31, 2014)

We have over a foot of ice and growing on ponds. Friday night was a low of -21 here. I think we will have ice well into March so I plan on going back for more of these trout.


----------



## Jakethefisherman (Aug 2, 2014)

The ODNR posted their list of trout stocking dates today! 

Here's the link!

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishing/trout-stocking-dates


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

Jakethefisherman said:


> The ODNR posted their list of trout stocking dates today!
> 
> Here's the link!
> 
> http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishing/trout-stocking-dates


Thanks for posting, Looking forward to going.


----------

